# Algorithmus um Labyrinth zu erzeugen



## Soahc (13. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Algorithmus der mir ein Labyrinth(2D) erzeugt. Am schönsten wäre, wenn er mir ein zweidimmensionales int- oder besser noch boolean-array liefert, wobei dann z.B. true Wand und false Weg bedeutet. Hat da jemand einen Tip, wo ich sowas finden könnte?

gruß, Phill


----------



## XHelp (13. Jan 2011)

Maze generation algorithm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
sollte bestimmt einen brauchbaren Einstieg in die Thematik liefern


----------



## Soahc (13. Jan 2011)

Danke soweit. Wen's interessiert hier wird das auch ganz schön beschrieben: MazeWorks - How to Build a Maze

Und hier hätten wir 3 Algorithmen als fertigen Java-Code: Eliott J. Wiener - Maze Generators


----------



## darekkay (14. Jan 2011)

Wie du selber merkst - zuerst googlen, DANN posten ^^


----------



## Soahc (14. Jan 2011)

Danke für deinen äußerst wertvollen Beitrag. Aber ich suche IMMER erst, bevor ich hier poste.


----------



## darekkay (14. Jan 2011)

Liefert "labyrinth algorithmus" oder "labyrinth algorithmus java" nichts vernünftiges, sodass du die Frage wirklich stellen musstest? Spätestens bei der zweiten Anfrage hättest du den Wiki-Eintrag gefunden..

Aber lassen wir das, ich fand's eigentlich auch ganz interessant, vor allem die online demo, wie die algorithmen ablaufen ^^


----------



## Soahc (14. Jan 2011)

Sorry, hab jetzt vielleicht auch ein bisschen überreagiert. Aber ich habe wirklich gesucht und den Wikipedia Eintrag habe ich nach 3 Sekunden auch schon gefunden.. nur erschien es mir zu aufwändig, den Python code nach Jave zu übersetzen.. einfach auch deswegen, weil ich bisher noch nicht mit Python  gearbeitet habe. Darüber hinaus gestalltet sich das googeln zu diesem Thema erstmal etwas umständlich... aber unter dem Stichwort "Maze algorithm" bin ich dann nach 30 min letztendlich doch fündig geworden.


----------

